# Problème pilote sous windows sur mac



## etisom (3 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je viens d'installer windows sur une SSD (de 1 tera) pour pouvoir travailler sous windows avec mon MacBook Air de 2017. 

J'ai donc réussi mais le problème est que quand je suis sous windows, je n'ai pas accès à internet. Je suppose donc qu'il s'adit d'un problème de pilote. Auriez vous une solution? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2020)

etisom a dit:


> J'ai donc réussi mais le problème est que quand je suis sous windows, je n'ai pas accès à internet. Je suppose donc qu'il s'adit d'un problème de pilote. Auriez vous une solution?


Est-ce que tu as téléchargé les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp et en les copiant dans une clé USB en FAT32 ? Si tu as suivi le tutoriel dans cette section je t'invite à le lire et à le relire, tu as toutes les informations, mais il ne faut pas s'arrêter au premier message, il faut lire toutes les autres réponses.


----------



## etisom (3 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as téléchargé les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp et en les copiant dans une clé USB en FAT32 ? Si tu as suivi le tutoriel dans cette section je t'invite à le lire et à le relire, tu as toutes les informations, mais il ne faut pas s'arrêter au premier message, il faut lire toutes les autres réponses.


Quand je veux les télécharger sur une clé USB, un message d'erreur me dit qu'il n'est pas possible de les télécharger sur un disque externe


----------



## radioman (3 Novembre 2020)

tu démarres sous windows AVEC la clé Bootcamp d'installation Windows branchée
depuis Windows tu explores cette clef, les pilotes sont dedans …
il y a un fichier .exe qui installe tout le barnum …


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2020)

etisom a dit:


> Quand je veux les télécharger sur une clé USB, un message d'erreur me dit qu'il n'est pas possible de les télécharger sur un disque externe


Quand je dis qu'il faut tout lire, ce n'est pas sans raison, par exemple cette réponse #177 donc de base tu peux très bien télécharger les pilotes/drivers depuis ton Mac. Tu peux aussi les stocker dans une clé USB formatée en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_, mais bon je ne sais pas ce que tu fais, comment tu t'y prends ?


----------

